# Sony Bravia KDL 60W605B Problem



## Kühlschrankwichtel (29. Oktober 2015)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich hatte ewig und 3 Tage keinen Fernseher, habe mir jetzt doch den 60W605B bestellt.
Angemacht... wow! Schön tiefes Schwarz, tolle Farben... Doch dann die Ernüchterung. Kaum habe ich meinen PC per HDMI angeschlossen, sah ich einen krassen Makel. Den will ich euch mal zeigen und fragen, ob das normal ist oder ob ich retournieren sollte. Ich bitte um Hilfe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Wichtel​


----------



## Erok (29. Oktober 2015)

Und was für einen Makel meinst Du jetzt genau ?

Und hast Du die automatische Bildeinstellung deaktiviert und Dir schon selbst die Farbeinstellungen zur Brust genommen ?

Greetz Erok


----------



## aloha84 (29. Oktober 2015)

Er meint die Wolkenbildung.
Kann man tauschen, die Frage ist ob es beim nächsten besser oder nur anders ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Das ist jetzt vom Winkel her "doof" aufgenommen, weil da auch Moire-Muster zu sehen sind. Aber wenn da klar auch ohne lange Belichtungszeit beim Foto Wolken zu sehen sind, dann würde ich mal mit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung und deren Werten rumprobieren, denn evlt. kommt das nur überdeutlich rüber, weil die Beleuchtung zu hell ist. Auch Umgebungslicht im Zimmer kann den Eindruck verstärken.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (29. Oktober 2015)

Das Moiree Muster ist wirklich ein Foto-Artefakt. Dieses "Wasserwellen" Muster ist jedoch real und sogar etwas stärker in Echt.

Zudem ist bei mir heute 2x ein Problem aufgetreten: der TV geht mitten im Game aus, rote LED blinkt dauerhaft... hilft nur aus und an machen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Das Moiree Muster ist wirklich ein Foto-Artefakt. Dieses "Wasserwellen" Muster ist jedoch real und sogar etwas stärker in Echt.


  Du meinst den "bogen" mittig im unteren Viertel? Kann es sein, dass das vom Standfuß herkommt? Vlt entfern den mal Testweise und lehn den LCD dann mal an die Wand, natürlich EXTREM vorsichtig. Oder vlt zuerst auch einfach mal nur die Schrauben vom Standfuß etwas lockern, vlt. ziehen die das Gehäuse einfach nur ZU sehr an.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (30. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du meinst den "bogen" mittig im unteren Viertel? Kann es sein, dass das vom Standfuß herkommt? Vlt entfern den mal Testweise und lehn den LCD dann mal an die Wand, natürlich EXTREM vorsichtig. Oder vlt zuerst auch einfach mal nur die Schrauben vom Standfuß etwas lockern, vlt. ziehen die das Gehäuse einfach nur ZU sehr an.



Dachte ich auch zuerst, aber es tut sich absolut nichts wenn ich mechanisch entlaste. Ich denke ich hole mir einfach mal ein weiteres Modell ins Haus und vergleiche direkt. Und behalte eben den besseren der beiden.
Generell ist aber das Bild geil. Ist nur wirklich so dass bei hellen Szenen sofort das Auge in die Mitte unten springt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2015)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch zuerst, aber es tut sich absolut nichts wenn ich mechanisch entlaste. Ich denke ich hole mir einfach mal ein weiteres Modell ins Haus und vergleiche direkt. Und behalte eben den besseren der beiden.
> Generell ist aber das Bild geil. Ist nur wirklich so dass bei hellen Szenen sofort das Auge in die Mitte unten springt.


 Ich meine das sei leider nicht ganz zu vermeiden, zumindest nicht in der Preisklasse. Mein 50W815b hat das auch, wenn ich da genau hinschaue, aber da das Bild so gut wie nie statisch UND relativ einfarbig ist, fällt es normalerweise nicht auf. Das Menü meines BD-Player ist aber sehr hell, da hab ich es gestern dann auch bemerkt (DANKESCHÖN für den Hinweis, Manno!   )


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (3. November 2015)

Sorrüüüüü  Also ich bin gespannt auf das morgen eintreffende Ersatzgerät


----------



## Noname1987 (4. November 2015)

Da hab ich ja mit meinem kdl50w 805b echt Glück... Kein clouding oder dirty corner effect... Aber das mit dem Ausgehen hatte er! Das ist allerdings 5 oder 6 Firmware upgrades her. Sony nacht da ziemlich viele


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (4. November 2015)

Ist ein Paar Mal ausgegangen, seitdem nicht mehr.

Habe jetzt das 2te Gerät da und das zeigt ein deutlich besseres Weiß-Bild... zumindest keine geometrischen Verzerrungen. Bei Schwarz dagegen macht er bissl Bleeding, was sich aber iwie direkt runterregelt... habe eine Aufnahme gemacht aber die ist stark überbelichtet und dementsprechend krasser als die Realität... kaum ist ein wenig helles im Spiel, sieht man die hellen Wolken kaum mehr. Ich denke das ist was ich ruhigen Gewissens behalten kann.

PS. Ein Inputlag Test hat ergeben, dass der Sony ca. 20ms schneller ist, als mein iiyama 24" Monitor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> PS. Ein Inputlag Test hat ergeben, dass der Sony ca. 20ms schneller ist, als mein iiyama 24" Monitor


 Womit konntest du das denn messen ^^   hast du ne extrem genaue Stoppuhr am PC gestartet, und dann gleichzeitig LCD-TV und Monitor an den PC anschlossen und ein Foto mit 1/1000 Belichtungszeit gemacht, oder was genau hast du gemacht?


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (4. November 2015)

Jup. FlatpanelDK oder so hat ne kleine Flash-Stoppuhr die man dann spiegelt. iPhone 6 Kamera manuell auf die schnellste Verschlusszeit eingestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Jup. FlatpanelDK oder so hat ne kleine Flash-Stoppuhr die man dann spiegelt. iPhone 6 Kamera manuell auf die schnellste Verschlusszeit eingestellt.


 da musst du aber aufpassen: TV und LCD haben ja vermutlich verschiedene Bildwiederholfrequenzen, nämlich idR 50 und 60 Hz. D.h. umgerechnet: bei 60 Bildern pro Sekunde siehst du nur alle 1/60 Sek ein neues Bild bzw. Bildupdate, bei 50Hz ist es alle 1/50 Sekunden. In Millisekunden sind das 17 vs 20ms. Wenn jetzt beim Foto "zufällig" der Monitor noch das Bild zeigt, was an sich schon 16ms alt ist, steht dort bei der Stoppuhr noch der Wert von "vor 16ms". Und der LCD-TV zeigt vlt schon seit 1ms das neueste Bild an. Im schlechtesten Falle SCHEINT dann alleine deswegen 15ms Unterschied da zu sein  

Daher würde ich unbedingt mind. 20 Fotos machen und dann den Durchschnitt mal feststellen.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (4. November 2015)

Ah danke! Man lernt nie aus.
Hatte aber auch grob ein Dutzend Bilder gemacht und auf allen waren es zwischen 19 und 30ms. Im Grunde auch bums. Mir ist es allemal schnell genug 

Hatte heute aber einige dunkle Szenen bei denen die helleren Wolken schon aufgefallen sind :/


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Hatte heute aber einige dunkle Szenen bei denen die helleren Wolken schon aufgefallen sind :/


    Das wird sich wohl erst mit teureren Geräten eher vermeiden lassen. Und selbst da: manche kaufen extra einen LCD mit ganz vielen kleinen LEDs hinter dem Panel, damit es gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet ist - und DANN sehen die bei "Testbildern" lauter kleine hellere Kreise, da wo halt die LEDs sitzen, und sind schon wieder unzufrieden... 

Vor allem: wenn du ein Mal danach gesucht hast, wirst du die "Fehler" immer sehen, weil du drauf achtest und weiß, dass die da sind. Du solltest versuchen, das einfach auszublenden, dann stört es auch nicht mehr außer es wäre echt GANZ krass. Ich hatte zB mal ein Panel von Samsung, wo fast das ganze linke Dritte wirkte, als würde der Mond von draußen da genau draufscheinen. Gleichen LCD neu bestellt: alles okay. War also ein fehlerhaftes Panel. Der neue hatte dann halt vor allem in den Ecken ein wenig "Clouding", aber das hab ich dann nach einer Weile nicht mehr wahrgenommen - selbst bei Filmen, die oben und unten für ein Extra-Breit-Format schwarze Balken haben, so dass man die helleren Stellen ganz klar sehen kann, hab ich es ausgeblendet.

Genau so war das ja auch früher mit Pixelfehlern, die bei Monitoren vor Jahren sehr häufig waren: wer die mit ner Lupe suchte und fand, hat sich geärgert. Viele hatten aber welche, haben aber nicht gesucht und sie gar nicht bemerkt


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (4. November 2015)

Danke Herbboy, Du hast Recht!
Ich bin leider mit der Einstellung verflucht/gesegnet, für sein Geld das bestmögliche rauskitzeln zu müssen, aber irgendwo ist auch Schluss , das sehe ich ein. Ich habe jetzt 2-3 Stunden unterschiedliches Filmmaterial und ein Stündlein Games über den neuen TV gejagt (Urlaub sei Dank) und obwohl es hier und da eben auffiel, dass es nicht "perfekt" ist, bin ich recht ruhig und zufrieden. Insofern: . 
Beim ersten Gerät hätte ich mich glaub nicht dran gewöhnen können. Die dunklen Streifen hätten mich ständig gewurmt. Muss aber in dieser Hinsicht echt gelassener werden


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Was ggf. auch helfen kann: eine kleine Lampe hinter dem TV, so dass es nicht GANZ düster im Zimmer ist - dann fällt es noch weniger auf, und es soll zudem auch für die Augen eh gut sein, wenn da noch eine zweite kleine Lichtquelle dabei ist.


----------



## Noname1987 (4. November 2015)

Ich habe hinten am TV Farbwahl LED Streifen verlegt. Das ist sehr angenehm, da die Beleuchtung indirekt ist und der Farbton dem Programm angepasst werden kann so wie die Helligkeit reguliert.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (5. November 2015)

Also ne Art selbstgemachtes Ambilight? Und wie ist es wenn die Szene schwarz ist, wie leuchten die LED Streifen dann?


----------



## Noname1987 (5. November 2015)

Ich sagte "kann" nicht "automatisch wird" . Bei sehr dunklen Filmen nehme ich meist entweder Tiefdunkles Rot oder Lila-Blau auf niedriger Leuchtstufe.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (5. November 2015)

Ah I see . So á la Philips Hue?
Da ich in meiner Butze Hue verwende, überlege ich auch so nen Hue Strip hinten aufzubringen. Statisch, aber bequem steuerbar


----------

